# للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )



## BITAR (3 مايو 2008)

*تحذير للرجال احترس من الغلطات *
*فلكل غلطه عقاب*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*



*التاخير*
*شرب المكيفات*
*اثار احمر شفايف*​


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فادية (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا  بيتر*​


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى كدى يا بيتر
ده احنا طيبين وغلبانين عالاخر:gun:*


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بتضحك يا مايكل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



فادية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *حلوة يا بيتر*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا مش فى كل الاوقات*
*يا فاديه*
*فى قبل كده انذارات*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بقى كدى يا بيتر*
> *ده احنا طيبين وغلبانين عالاخر:gun:*


*مصدقك يا جيلان*
*طيب لى سؤال *
*لماذا لاسمح بوجود اكياس فى منزل الزوجيه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



BITAR قال:


> *مصدقك يا جيلان*
> *طيب لى سؤال *
> *لماذا لاسمح بوجود اكياس فى منزل الزوجيه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههههه
دايما كدى نيتكوا سودة:t7:
دى عشن اللحمة يا بيتر:smile01

بس ليه مجبتش سيرة الساطور:nunu0000:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يا بيتر
فعلا خلي الرجاله يخدوا بالهم بقي
احسن ليهم وامان​


----------



## mero_engel (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*

*اهو كده*
*خافوا علي عمركم بقي*
*ميرسي يا بيتر ههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *دايما كدى نيتكوا سودة:t7:*
> *دى عشن اللحمة يا بيتر:smile01*
> 
> *بس ليه مجبتش سيرة الساطور:nunu0000:*


*بينى وبينك يا جيلان انا جبت سيره الكياس بس*
*وقلت الحق يفهم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه يا بيتر
> فعلا خلي الرجاله يخدوا بالهم بقي
> احسن ليهم وامان​


*هما واخدين بالهم*
*هههههههههههههه*
*بس ساعه القدر بيعمى البصر*
*والمسامح *
*كرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم*
*يا نيفين*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*

*هههههههههههههههههههه

انتوااااااااا مش بتيجوا غير بكده يا رجاله :yahoo:

عايزين كده :t32:

هههههههههههههههههه

مع احترااااااااامى الشديد ليك يا استاذ بيتر :smi411:

شكرا للموضوع *​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



mero_engel قال:


> *اهو كده*
> 
> *خافوا علي عمركم بقي*
> 
> *ميرسي يا بيتر ههههههه*​


*سيبك انتى اللون الاصفر منور*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يوووووووووووووووووووووه*
*قصدى مبروووووووووووووووووووك*
*يا mero_engel*
​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *انتوااااااااا مش بتيجوا غير بكده يا رجاله :yahoo:*​
> ...


*اه فاهم*
*لكل قاعده استثناءات*
*مبروك اللون الاصفر*
*يا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



BITAR قال:


> *اه فاهم*
> *لكل قاعده استثناءات*
> *مبروك اللون الاصفر*
> *يا marmar_maroo*​



*الله يبااااااااارك فيك يا أستاذنا *​


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



BITAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *طبعا مش فى كل الاوقات*
> *يا فاديه*
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  *
*افدتني  يا بيتر  افادك الله *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحمد لله  ان يوحنا  مش بيدخل  المنتدى الايام  دي :a63:*​


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



فادية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *افدتني يا بيتر افادك الله *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليكم لبعض*
*بالامانه سألت عليه*
*كنت معتقد انه غير اسمه*
*ولاكن نما الى علمى بانه فى ارض العم سام*
*بالتوفيق له يا فاديه *​


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



> BITAR قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*
ميرسي  يا بيتر  
ايوه هو في  ارض  العم  سام 
(حلوة  العم  سام  دي  جديدة  عليا )
بس  مين  العم  سام  دا :yahoo:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​​​*​


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



> *بس مين العم سام دا*​


 
*العم سام هو رمز ولقب شعبي يطلق على الولايات المتحدة الأميركية*​ 
*




*​ 
*أصل الكلمة*​ 
*يعود اسم العم سام إلى القرن التاسع عشر إلى حرب سنة 1812 تحديدا . الاسم مأخوذ من اسم تاجر أميركي يدعى صموئيل ويلسون Samuel Wilson . كان هذا التاجر يزود القوات الأميركية المتواجدة بقاعدة تروا العسكرية بولاية نيويورك، بلحم البقر، وكان يطبع براميل هذا اللحم بحرفي U.S. (أي الولايات المتحدة) إشارة إلى أنها ملك الدولة . فأطلقوا لقب العم سام على التاجر . فحرف U استعاملوه للرمز إلى Uncle و S إلى sam .*​ 

*الشكل*​ 
*تم عمل أول صورة لعم سام سنة 1852 . يأخذ العم سام شكل رجل ذو شعر طويل أصابه الشيب، وسترة زرقاء، وبنطال مخطط، وقبعة عالية ذات نجوم مخططة عموديا بالأبيض و الأحمر.*​


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



BITAR قال:


> *العم سام هو رمز ولقب شعبي يطلق على الولايات المتحدة الأميركية*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسييييييييييييييييييي  عزيزي  بيتر على المعلومات  الجميله  *
*بس  انا  اول  مرة  اسمع  المعلومه  دي  *
*معلش  اصلي  مش بهتم  كتير  في  المسميات  والحاجات  الخاصه  ب U.S.A*
*وبيني  وبينك  مش بحبها  خالص :new2:*
*بس  متقولش  لحد *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



فادية قال:


> *ميرسييييييييييييييييييي عزيزي بيتر على المعلومات الجميله *
> 
> *بس انا اول مرة اسمع المعلومه دي *
> *معلش اصلي مش بهتم كتير في المسميات والحاجات الخاصه ب U.S.A*
> ...


*طيب كلام فى سرك*
*نحبها علشان حببنا فيها*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



BITAR قال:


> *طيب كلام فى سرك*​
> 
> 
> *نحبها علشان حببنا فيها*​
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا يا بيتر اي مكان يكون يوحنا فيه يبقى اجمل  مكان في الدنيا  :t25:*
*اوعى تقول لحد الكلام بيني وبينك :giveup:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



فادية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *طبعا يا بيتر اي مكان يكون يوحنا فيه يبقى اجمل مكان في الدنيا :t25:*
> *اوعى تقول لحد الكلام بيني وبينك :giveup:*
> ...


*مش قايل لحد *
*وربنا يكملكم على خييييييييييييير*
*بس*
*اهم حاجه *
*اتفقنا عليها *
*ان*
*فى *
*انذارات الاول*​


----------



## kajo (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*

جااااااااااااااااااااااامده

بس مش فى كل الاوقات يعنى زا مابتقول

اكيد هتدينى انزارات قبلها


----------



## BITAR (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



kajo قال:


> جااااااااااااااااااااااامده
> 
> بس مش فى كل الاوقات يعنى زا مابتقول
> 
> اكيد هتدينى انزارات قبلها


*لا يا kajo*
*كفايه عليك *
*انذارات المنتدى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تمنع الانذارات فى البيت*​


----------



## فادية (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



> BITAR قال:
> 
> 
> > *مش قايل لحد *
> ...




*لا  يا   بيتر   يوحنا  طيب  قوي  ومش محتاج  لا  انذارات  ولا  اي  حاجه  *
*خلي  الحاجات  دي  للرجاله  الي  بيطلعو  عينين  زوجاتهم :t30:*​


----------



## BITAR (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



فادية قال:


> [/color][/size][/font][/b]
> 
> *لا يا بيتر يوحنا طيب قوي ومش محتاج لا انذارات ولا اي حاجه *
> *خلي الحاجات دي للرجاله الي بيطلعو عينين زوجاتهم :t30:*[/center]


*مين يشهد للعريس*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## نفيين1988 (10 مايو 2008)

ها ها ها ها ها 

سنك ضحوك بيتر دايما متفائل فى كل مواضيعك

ها ها ها ها ها موضة احلا من هههههههههههههههههههه غيروها احسن 

بعدين هاى المراة الى تضرب جوزها ما فى قلبها رحمة حرام ضرب الرجال لانهم مش حلوين وهم مضروبين


----------



## K A T Y (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*دا احسن ادب *_​ 
_*ميرسي يا بيتر علشان عرفتنا هنعمل ايه:hlp:*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*

*يعنى الواحد مش عارف يعمل معاكم ايه ما احنا بندرجهولكم اهوه يعنى كلهم مش زى بعض
صراحة انا لو جوزى رجعلى باحمر شفايف 
ده انا اطخه عيارين واشوية على النار  واقطعة حتت وارمية للكلاب تاكلة 
ولا خسارة للكلاب​*


----------



## BITAR (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



نفيين1988 قال:


> ها ها ها ها ها
> 
> سنك ضحوك بيتر دايما متفائل فى كل مواضيعك
> 
> ...


*شكرا يا نيفين1988 على المجامله*
*يعنى الراجل يغلط*
*وميتعقبش*
*دا حتى حرام*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



K A T Y قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_​
> 
> _*دا احسن ادب *_​
> 
> _*ميرسي يا بيتر علشان عرفتنا هنعمل ايه:hlp:*_​


*لا شكر على واجب يا K A T Y*
*عندى قاموس عقوبات*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للرجال ( لكل غلطه عقاب )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يعنى الواحد مش عارف يعمل معاكم ايه ما احنا بندرجهولكم اهوه يعنى كلهم مش زى بعض​*
> _*صراحة انا لو جوزى رجعلى باحمر شفايف *_
> _*ده انا اطخه عيارين واشوية على النار واقطعة حتت وارمية للكلاب تاكلة *_
> 
> _*ولا خسارة للكلاب*_​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*عيارين مش كفايه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*وعلى*
* فكره*
*جوزك وعلى متعوديه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
​


----------

